# So anxious..



## cnw1005 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ugh im so anxiety ridden today. Normally my husband is at work everyday but he didnt go today and just him being here im anxious, I feel like im waiting for him to get angry about something, anything because thats what he does. On the other hand, im frustrated because when he is home ALL HE DOES is sit in his chair and play on his phone. He doesnt help with anything, he doesnt interact with the kids unless hes yelling at them for something. These days are just miserable. Hoping I get up the courage to leave soon.


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

What is keeping you from filing for divorce? I looked at your previous posts, and it seems like there is no solution to your situation other than divorcing your husband. Separation did not work, because after you guys are back together nothing changed in the household dynamics. If your financial situation does not allow you to divorce, are you doing something to become financially independent? Is it something else that is preventing you from filing for divorce? It takes a lot of courage and mental strength to decide to divorce and start the process, but at some point you need to make this decision to protect yourself and the children.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

You’re going to have a weight lifted off your shoulders when you do leave! I hope you find the strength soon!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Marriage......

Marriage is about sharing, not sheltering in place.

Find new shelter first, happiness later.

It took a lot of courage for me to leave my husband, Butch.

He was big, loud and mean. 
He got involved with some nasty and bad characters.

I had friends who helped me with my separation.

It became a permanent separation. I will say no more.

I started a new life the minute he was....for sure, gone.

Is there no family, or friends to help you escape?



_Lilith-_


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> You’re going to have a weight lifted off your shoulders when you do leave! I hope you find the strength soon!


Absolutely! I lived a very similar situation with a verbally and emotionally abusive husband. I had no support system around me as my family lived several thousands of miles away. I summoned the strength to leave and I don't regret it a bit! It was a huge relief for me AND for the children. They didn't have to deal with their father's outbursts and the tension it created in the house. We took the time to heal from all the years of stress and anxiety and I am so grateful I did it for my own sanity and the children's well-being.


----------

